

Google from the Command Line - madisonmay
https://github.com/madisonmay/Scripting/blob/master/google

======
docon
This seems very cool. I'm a bit new to this though and have no clue how to go
about installing it. If that could be clarified I'm sure I'd love the feature.

~~~
madisonmay
Sure thing! Sorry I didn't notice your message earlier. It's nothing more than
a python script, so if you're on linux and you have google-chrome installed
you're good to go (python is installed by default). All you need to do to
install it is add the script to a folder in your system path. '/usr/bin' is a
common choice. Then restart any terminal windows you already had open, and
you're ready to use the script.

Windows isn't currently supported, but if you're a windows user and have an
interest in using the script I'd be glad to whip up a windows version.

Usage: $ google search terms (no quotes necessary)

Examples:

    
    
        Search google maps for New York City
        $ google -maps New York City
    
        Search google images for cats
        $ google -images cats

